

Oracle Buys BlueKai - atomon
http://www.businessinsider.com/rumor-oracle-buying-bluekai-2014-2

======
aslewofmice
$400M seems like a steal for Oracle. DMP's are finally becoming much more
accessible to advertisers, agencies & publishers. We're only beginning to
touch the surface for audience modeling capabilities and taking these
learnings across multiple channels for direct targeting.

